
Unfolding the Samsung Galaxy Fold - kostaddin
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/15/unfolding-the-samsung-galaxy-fold/
======
simonh
I'm on the fence about flexible or folding displays. I can sort-of see the
utility, but I'm thinking they're more likely to end up another technological
dead-end. I remember some analysts saying the next iPhone would 'have to'
include a mini-projector in order to 'catch up' with competing Android devices
that already had them.

